# Rockmans 1st day results of the Wave Wacker tourn.



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

Check out the photo album for some great shots of the waterspouts on the lake on May 4th. There are some great pics

First day weight for the Wave Wacker was, hold on now it won't be that easy. There is a story first. The day started out at 4:00 am after an early night to bed, as I was tired from a week of being on the water with all of the storms and lighting. We made the blast off just as the wind came up so that we could get pounded by the waves for 9 miles. When we reached secret spot #1 the wind decided that it would die on us. That was par for the course. I had left my sunglasses in the truck in the morning, so I went without any sunglasses today which makes for a bad day on the water just by itself. Jordan started off the morning with three fish by 10:00 am. IM thinking yaw this is going to be a great day. All's that I could catch was a stinking rock bass. By 12:30 Jordan had 2-19-inch keepers in the well and I had none. Off we go at 12:30 PM to secret spot #2. The rest off the day was as the first part of the day for me Jordan lands 2 more 19 inchers which gives us 5 in the well by 3:30pm. 10 minutes to go and I am feeling like I could not buy a fish, when all of the sudden. The bobber goes down. Now I am primed to set into this fish, getting ready, get set. Bobber pops back up! 3 minutes to go before we must take off to reach the weigh in. Bobber goes down. Get ready. Get set. Awe yes, hook set. 191/2 incher. Now that is a bottom of the ninth, with 2 out's 3-2 pitch situation. He swings. He gets a hit down center field to score the winning run. Well maybe not that dramatic. That is just how it felt!

Tomorrow is another day and another chance at redemption

Total weight for day 1

13.98 lbs.

Not sure what the leading weight is.

Check at

www.fishermanswarf.com for detains on the weights

I'll be in touch tomorrow.

Wish me well boys and girls

This is as close as it gets to being right there with the leaders.


----------

